# Speed or combi oven advice please



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Anyone have and use a speed oven, sometimes called a combi oven? Basically a smaller footprint appliance which combines microwave and convection oven functionality. Main benefit is the ability to use both microwave and normal oven capabilities at once. Building out new kitchen and looking at getting one. Have done research on the web but thought you may have good coaching. As always, thx in advance


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

i've used a miele speed oven a bit but don't really see the point yet when you have other appliances. interesting in theory but haven't really found useful applications for it yet. also much less written about them than steam ovens.

btw, i have like half of a miele cso review written, but i know that's not what you're asking about.


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks, have heard this from a couple friends as well. Buying a 36” range too so will have the oven functionality there. But when I was looking at microwave, thought why not have microwave + extra oven space with one appliance


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

what ranges are you looking at? unfortunately only 30", but check out miele HR 1622-2 induction range. i have this and like it a lot.

induction with knobs. the oven is also super nice. very good temp control for full size oven, can do a 'burst of steam' (not as useful as real combination steam oven), heats up fast, wireless roast probe (no batteries, dishwasher safe).

one thing drives me crazy about it though. the cooktop's knobs are turned clockwise to increase output. wt f is wrong with them?


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

also you can take the oven door on and off easily. makes cleaning a lot easier without the door in the way.


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

sorry for so many messages, but i just remembered another thing about the speed oven. i was hoping it could replace (convection) toaster oven, but it didn't seem as good in my limited testing. less powerful radiant heat (and only from the top).


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

You got great taste!

Bought Hestan 36 5 burner all gas. Was looking at Miele, wolf and La Cornue but love the 30k btu burner of the Hestan. Was dabbling with idea of French top La cornue but too expensive and French top wolf but this was discontinued. And just love Hestan since saw their commercial stuff years ago. Almost as beautiful as a molteni.

got 36 inch liebherr monolith fridge and freezer

prolly gonna get Gaggenau speed oven later this week.

Siematic doing cabinetry. But house ready mid March and doing tear down of the kitchen that comes with house then Siematic will have their way. Donating old cabinetry to habitat for humanity.


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

sweet. new kitchen, how fun is that!

i'm induction cooktop fanatic 4 lyfe now, but those burners look nice. closed burners for easier cleanup but with open burner benefits (better radial output distribution).
also nice aesthetics overall.

getting a new sink? if so, i hope you get a monster. as big and deep as possible.
with a "commercial-style" "arc" faucet. i've played with a lot of faucets and really like this hansgrohe axor citterio:









AXOR Kitchen faucets: AXOR Citterio, Semi-Pro Kitchen Faucet 2-Spray, 1.75 GPM, Art. no. 39840001


Semi-Pro Kitchen Faucet 2-Spray, 1.75 GPM. Width: 134.0 mm; length/depth: 340.0 mm; Height: 637.0 mm; Click for More!




www.axor-design.com





pleasing flow, sprayer, and looks. also easy install and good warranty.
and the flow restrictor is trivial to remove, which is very important to me. i like to really BLAST crap off of plates.

and slap a tapmaster on there (1750 or 1775):









Tapmaster Model 1750 Kick Plate Faucet Activator


Model 1750 kick plate activators make any faucet hands-free. They're equally well-suited to commercial, dental and medical settings, improving hygiene.




www.tapmaster.ca












Tapmaster Model 1775


The Model 1775 Euro locking foot activator adds the feature of continuous flow. Its foot-friendly rubber activator works in every direction from any angle.




www.tapmaster.ca


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

if you get that Gaggenau speed oven, lmk what you think and how you use it.


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Awesome and thx. Honestly, think that the sink is the most important thing and the heart of the kitchen. Love the idea of a wide sink, 48-54 inches. Love the galley sinks but too expensive. That axor faucet looks spectacular in fact, critterio is rock star famous. I have sofas he designed. But I guarantee that will get at least a 48 inch. Thx for this!!!


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Here’s an early draft of the plans Siematic sent. Note that the free Liebherr wine fridge will go under the Gaggenau however and also, the island is 10’ long and 4’ wide


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Unsure how to do this, but want “sharp” way to display knives. Here’s an idea…but think more knives


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 2, 2022)

Sb1994 said:


> You got great taste!
> 
> Bought Hestan 36 5 burner all gas. Was looking at Miele, wolf and La Cornue but love the 30k btu burner of the Hestan. Was dabbling with idea of French top La cornue but too expensive and French top wolf but this was discontinued. And just love Hestan since saw their commercial stuff years ago. Almost as beautiful as a molteni.
> 
> ...


French tops are nice if you cook a lot of volume, especially sauces. But kind of overkill for a normal household. And the heat radiated out is insane!


----------



## stringer (Feb 2, 2022)

I run a whole restaurant out of a TurboChef. But I haven't used any of the household versions.






Designing a very small kitchen line on a very tight timeframe


Hey All, I have a new project and I wanted to pick the collective hive mind. I am looking for ideas and specs for commercial grade equipment that can fit in really tight quarters for a community oriented, workforce readiness, non-profit coffee shop / brunch concept. All prep will be done in a...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## rickbern (Feb 2, 2022)

stringer said:


> I run a whole restaurant out of a TurboChef. But I haven't used any of the household versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cousin has a home turbochef in her hamptons house. It’s amazing, whole different thing than a speed oven I think. Not sure if they market the product anymore.

I doubt if she would recommend one to you though, she felt it demanded a lot of servicing and the service was relatively difficult to find.

I’d look at a speed oven, sure, but get a countertop anova as your second oven. You’ll never use your primary oven again. I know wolf and Miele offer built in steam ovens that are great too. Since I got my steam oven I have yet to turn my standard oven on.


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> French tops are nice if you cook a lot of volume, especially sauces. But kind of overkill for a normal household. And the heat radiated out is insane!



Great point and thank you. Always wanted one but heat here in Vegas one of main reasons didn’t get. Also, only used twice and definitely not 100% sold on it for my use case - not cooking multiple dishes which require slow/braising. Still, just love the look


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 2, 2022)

Sb1994 said:


> Great point and thank you. Always wanted one but heat here in Vegas one of main reasons didn’t get. Also, only used twice and definitely not 100% sold on it for my use case - not cooking multiple dishes which require slow/braising. Still, just love the look
> 
> 
> View attachment 163776


I felt the the same way about them. Then I used one. Don't want one for home anymore. They're great for restaurant kitchens, overkill for regular home use.


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

⚠ appliance snob alert ⚠

no offense to anyone who invested in a la cornue, but i like your hestan way more. (and induction more still )

i've never used one (so i'm prepared to eat my words if i'm wrong), but la cornue seems like it's all about looks and nostalgia. i don't see anything special in terms of performance, so they don't appeal to me at all.

first, aren't the cooktop burners just your basic closed elements? sure, they're blinged out, and the caps are made of polished brass or something. but closed burners suck. single ring of output? no thanks. good burner design needs the output distribution to be radially even. they get around this with small and large burners, but this is a senseless compromise.

as for the oven.. how are la cornue ovens? genuinely curious since i don't know anyone that has one. i'm guessing they're convection but temp control isn't anything special.

as for french tops in general... just why? i'd rather have more burners and have them all super adjustable, particularly at the low end of output adjustment. i.e. have a wide range of low lows. (induction is a rockstar here also)
aga is like this too. interesting design but full of antiquated compromise driven by nostalgia. i don't get why anyone would want a french top, aga, or similar unless they grew up cooking on them. if i'm wrong, don't be shy. edify me. lol

as for the looks -- la cornue is very distinctive. i think it looks kind of cool, but it's also really gaudy.


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

rickbern said:


> My cousin has a home turbochef in her hamptons house. It’s amazing, whole different thing than a speed oven I think. Not sure if they market the product anymore.
> ...



turbochef is basically a convection oven + microwave, right? do you know how many resistive heating elements it has and where they are? very curious to hear about what kind of things your cousin (or you) does in it and why. use case anecdotes.



rickbern said:


> ...
> I’d look at a speed oven, sure, but get a countertop anova as your second oven. You’ll never use your primary oven again. I know wolf and Miele offer built in steam ovens that are great too. Since I got my steam oven I have yet to turn my standard oven on.



i agree with rick. apo is pretty darn good.
personally, i'd get a regular microwave and spend the money you save on:

a built-in combination steam oven OR
better yet, an APO unless you're willing to spend thousands to save on countertop space


----------



## OldSaw (Feb 2, 2022)

I have a Wolf speed oven. I got it to complement my Wolf convection oven.




So far we mostly use just the microwave feature and occasionally use the convection feature as a warming oven. I don’t think we have used the infrared broiler yet.

We built last year and I was having trouble finding a decent built in microwave with a drop down door (most are just modified countertop units that open from the right, which was not desirable). So then we decided to get a Wolf induction cooktop and one thing lead to another.

It’s located right by our main entrance, so it had to look good and not clutter up the space with awkward swinging doors. Neighbors stopped in to say hi…





Our house is very small, so we had to maximize our space and layout effiency.

This was right after the appliances were installed.





This was right after I finished the subway tile backsplash.


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

OldSaw said:


> I have a Wolf speed oven. I got it to complement my Wolf convection oven.
> View attachment 163808
> 
> So far we mostly use just the microwave feature and occasionally use the convection feature as a warming oven. I don’t think we have used the infrared broiler yet.
> ...


Spectacular and love the functionality


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

sansho said:


> ⚠ appliance snob alert ⚠
> 
> no offense to anyone who invested in a la cornue, but i like your hestan way more. (and induction more still )
> 
> ...



agreed. Unsure but think lacornue has nice ignitors and other hardware under the hood. In the end, even if I could afford the lc, prolly wouldn’t get it. The oven is cool shaped and domed so thinking

also. Heres 


something you may like


----------



## sansho (Feb 2, 2022)

not familiar with molteni. i just went to their website, and technical details were scant.

striking looks though.

edit: holy cow are these knobs sexy






they're fuсking killing me with this clockwise-increasing valve though.


----------



## rmrf (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh my god. I always thought 30 Rock was joking about the trivection oven with 3 heat (heat, convection, and microwave). I never knew it was real. 

How do you have a microwave with a metal rack in it? I don't think any plastic is going to take broiler temperatures. Do they just use very low powered microwaves? Can the microwave emitter take sustained 500F temperatures or do they limit the duration or max temperature? I have so many questions...


----------



## stringer (Feb 2, 2022)

rmrf said:


> Oh my god. I always thought 30 Rock was joking about the trivection oven with 3 heat (heat, convection, and microwave). I never knew it was real.
> 
> How do you have a microwave with a metal rack in it? I don't think any plastic is going to take broiler temperatures. Do they just use very low powered microwaves? Can the microwave emitter take sustained 500F temperatures or do they limit the duration or max temperature?  I have so many questions...



I love the TurboChef. With infrared, microwave, and high speed fans I can cook any style of eggs in about 2 minutes. I have it setup to cook an order of large dice red potatoes to perfect crispy brown from raw in 4 minutes. Or 5 orders in 8 minutes. Quiche that takes 30 minutes in a regular oven can cook in 3. Pizza with the pizza stone comes out great and you can program it to mimic whatever style of pizza you like. It can do anything an air fryer can do but better. "Grill" salmon or chicken breasts. Roasted veggies are awesome. Etc. Etc.

Metal is ok in microwaves sometimes. You have to make your own decisions. I don't understand the science. And what I have learned is through trial and error. But I've never broken a microwave by putting metal inside it yet. Not everything causes arcing. Aluminum foil or a fork (because of the tines) or decorative gold trim on fine china is much more likely to arc than heavy steel grates or a thick steel serving spoon for example. I have also used heavy duty aluminum sizzle pans in microwaves and TurboChefs for years and years to no ill effect.

I don't know how the thing doesn't blow itself apart. But it doesn't. Surprisingly durable. Mine runs constantly from 7am-5pm 6 days per week.


----------



## rmrf (Feb 2, 2022)

stringer said:


> I love the TurboChef. With infrared, microwave, and high speed fans I can cook any style of eggs in about 2 minutes. I have it setup to cook an order of large dice red potatoes to perfect crispy brown from raw in 4 minutes. Or 5 orders in 8 minutes. Quiche that takes 30 minutes in a regular oven can cook in 3. Pizza with the pizza stone comes out great and you can program it to mimic whatever style of pizza you like. It can do anything an air fryer can do but better. "Grill" salmon or chicken breasts. Roasted veggies are awesome. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Metal is ok in microwaves sometimes. You have to make your own decisions. I don't understand the science. And what I have learned is through trial and error. But I've never broken a microwave by putting metal inside it yet. Not everything causes arcing. Aluminum foil or a fork (because of the tines) or decorative gold trim on fine china is mich more likely to arc than heavy steel grates or a thick steel serving spoon for example. I have also used heavy duty aluminum sizzle pans in microwaves and TurboChefs for years and years to no ill effect.
> 
> I don't know how the thing doesn't blow itself apart. But it doesn't. Surprisingly durable. Mine runs constantly from 7am-5pm 6 days per week.


Damn! Here I was thinking it was a gimmick! This sounds actually really cool!! I'll have to look into it.


----------



## stringer (Feb 2, 2022)

rmrf said:


> Damn! Here I was thinking it was a gimmick! This sounds actually really cool!! I'll have to look into it.



Mine is a professional model one. It costs $16k.


----------



## rmrf (Feb 2, 2022)

stringer said:


> Mine is a professional model one. It costs $16k.


I just found that online. Holy moly. I guess it'll go on my wish list... I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

sansho said:


> not familiar with molteni. i just went to their website, and technical details were scant.
> 
> striking looks though.
> 
> ...




hahahah. Yeah, these are a piece to behold, looks unreal in person. Here’s a link to a great article









Top NYC Chefs Rave About Their Molteni Stoves


Few brands in the world of professional cooking are as respected as Molteni. Just ask some top New York City chefs. Each stove is crafted and assembled according to the chef’s need and preferences.




totalfood.com





The reason I fell in love with Hestan is cuz of their commercial ranges. Pic below taken in 2017 in Napa.


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Thx again guys. Just got the Gaggenau 24inch 400 series speed oven. Will arrive in March :/(

in the end, wife and kids just loved the look and the heart wants what it wants. When first got married long ago, We viewed Gaggenau as something to be pursued but never attained. So this is a long time coming.

that said, maybe one day the Molteni! but totally happy with whirlpool with only 2 working burners in the apt here in vegas. House ready in March


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh here’s the kitchen now. We didn’t get any upgrades from builder knowing we would get Siematic kitchen











here’s updated “to be” kitchen. May alter a tiny bit


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

Sb1994 - Out of curiosity what did you compare against the liebherr monolith fridge/freezer? Reason you went with liebherr? I am in the middle of that same decision / looking at the usual suspects - SZ, Thermador, Miele, Dacor ... in no particular order ... thx


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Sb1994 - Out of curiosity what did you compare against the liebherr monolith fridge/freezer? Reason you went with liebherr? I am in the middle of that same decision / looking at the usual suspects - SZ, Thermador, Miele, Dacor ... in no particular order ... thx



Always loved Liebherr ever since 98 but always got mixed reviews on em - until the monolith. Loved the interior cooling, stainless surfaces, lighting. Also, all they make is refrigeration - and other massive earth moving stuff . Looked at Miele and loved em but again, liked the non push to open feature and layout of moonlith. Looked at SZ but have already for house we’ve lived in for 18 years in San Jose - now renting out. Thermador solid and that was out second choice and they have great rebates on em but that means you need to get Thermador range. Didn’t look at Dacor. Gaggenau nice but too expensive and also love Fhiaba but they have limited service folks. Hestan also nice but Liebherr better

and do any of those others companies have this? Lol


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 2, 2022)

Funny - reminds me of the show "Clarkson's Farm" with his Lamborghini Tractor!!! Leaning towards Leibherr as well ... it will get along with my ECM Synchronika espresso since they can chat in Deutsche! Thx


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

Meant to show this


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 2, 2022)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Funny - reminds me of the show "Clarkson's Farm" with his Lamborghini Tractor!!! Leaning towards Leibherr as well ... it will get along with my EMC Synchonica espresso since they can chat in Deutsche! Thx



That’s a sweet machine. Have Londonium back in San Jose and expo bar here in vegas - albeit in storage. Hg1 grinder.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 3, 2022)

Atom Specialty 75 for the grinder ... that Londonium/expo look like a lot of fun ... how do you like the Hg1?


----------



## rickbern (Feb 3, 2022)

stringer said:


> Mine is a professional model one. It costs $16k.


I think my cousins home model probably cost about that much


----------



## Brian Weekley (Feb 3, 2022)

I wanted a gas/induction cook top so I picked these up.






Just finished making breakfast … sorry for the mess. I like the gas unit a lot as its dual fuel, Propane/Butane. The butane is better IMO because it burns hotter. An added bonus is that the gas burner is portable so that I can still do a decent breakfast even if I’m sleeping under a bridge. The induction burner has its disadvantages but it boils water like a whiz!

I wanted at least a three oven setup so I installed these babies after a lot of research.






The Anova Precision Oven is an absolute must in any kitchen. The microwave has its uses but not so much since the APO went in. The Breville Toaster … what can I say? Everybody knows its the kitchen workhorse. I was going to install an AGA electric but I’m a little pressed for space and thought the “always on” aspect would make my kitchen a little hot during the summer.

The only place I have had to skimp is on my knife rack. I could only handle a heavily curated selection of daily users.






The spice rack works OK and I have a few emergency extra knives just outside my kitchen.






In all … a few decently cooked things come out of the kitchen.

This mornings breakfast …


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 3, 2022)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Atom Specialty 75 for the grinder ... that Londonium/expo look like a lot of fun ... how do you like the Hg1?



Just awesome grinder and love it. Have their pepper grinders as well :/). Awesome burrs and decently priced. It’s tough, wife says why did we spend money on espresso machines and grinder when 20-30% of the time, I make instant Folgers or fellow pour over coffee in the morning. I responded to wife, “you look beautiful” then I run


----------



## Lars (Feb 3, 2022)

stringer said:


> Mine is a professional model one. It costs $16k.


That's about twice the cost of my whole kitchen..

..not counting knives, of course..


----------



## Sb1994 (Feb 3, 2022)

Guys. Thanks again for the advice, comments etc. Gonna ask for your guidance for cool knife display. Will start new thread


----------



## J_Wisdom (Feb 4, 2022)

stringer said:


> I love the TurboChef. With infrared, microwave, and high speed fans I can cook any style of eggs in about 2 minutes. I have it setup to cook an order of large dice red potatoes to perfect crispy brown from raw in 4 minutes. Or 5 orders in 8 minutes. Quiche that takes 30 minutes in a regular oven can cook in 3. Pizza with the pizza stone comes out great and you can program it to mimic whatever style of pizza you like. It can do anything an air fryer can do but better. "Grill" salmon or chicken breasts. Roasted veggies are awesome. Etc. Etc.



@stringer What was the learning curve with the TurboChef oven? I have a couple of friends opening a brew pub outside of Orlando, and they bought a couple of used TurboChef Tornado ovens to do appetizers with. I'm going to see their place next week, and they plan on opening in a month or two. I think they'll have some trial and error from what I've read up on the oven. Seems like you're pretty thrilled with your Turbochef.


----------



## stringer (Feb 4, 2022)

J_Wisdom said:


> @stringer What was the learning curve with the TurboChef oven? I have a couple of friends opening a brew pub outside of Orlando, and they bought a couple of used TurboChef Tornado ovens to do appetizers with. I'm going to see their place next week, and they plan on opening in a month or two. I think they'll have some trial and error from what I've read up on the oven. Seems like you're pretty thrilled with your Turbochef.



Mine is the TurboChef Bullet Encore 2. You have to program it for your menu. And figuring out what works best is definitely a lot of trial and error. My menu is pretty straightforward breakfast food. So the TurboChef mainly gets used for cooking breakfast potatoes and eggs. I also used one for appz and in-room dining at my last hotel. It is very versatile but you have to figure out the programs yourself. It is pretty easy to program though. And they do have a website with "recipes". You basically have the ability to control the three different elements independent of each other (infrared, convection fans, microwave). You tell it how long you want each element to fire during the cooking cycle and at what percent of strength. The more work you put into building the programs and dialing them in perfect the better luck you will have obviously. I designed this kitchen and menu to run everything ventless because that is what is required for the space. But I have actually really liked how everything has turned out. And I don't miss cleaning deep fryers one bit.


----------



## J_Wisdom (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks for the info, and that's basically what I thought. I managed some chicken shacks in the 90s and cleaned my share of fryers.


----------

